# Camomile Tea



## bumblelion (4 February 2009)

Been recommended to rip open a camomile tea bag and put contents in feed twice a day by my horse's osteopath to use as a calmer. Been researching and seen some positive comments, anyone any experience of this? Also did you use a soaked teabag or just as it comes, dried? What brand did you use? Thanks


----------



## hellybelly6 (4 February 2009)

I use it myself, not sure about horses though.

I suppose you could make your horse a cup of tea and put it in his feed, but I am not sure if this will work.


----------



## ISHmad (4 February 2009)

Never fed it this way, but it is one of the ingredients in Mollichaff Calmer, along with magnesium and lemon balm.  Must admit it smells good enough to eat!  (No I haven't tried it though before anyone asks).


----------



## HLB (4 February 2009)

Fed this to my mare but really you should first make it like a tea then pour everything into feed excluding the tea bag 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I havent heard of Camomile as a calmer, its for calming the gut or in my mares case her coming into season as she got overian colic! and would kill you if you touched her sides when in season!!

i now just have her as a brood mare and shes much better, mind due i cant touch her belly when in foal as shes a bitch and bit my bum 2 year ago


----------



## auntyfred (5 February 2009)

My mare was on box rest a couple of years ago. When I walked her to the field for hand grazing she would drag me to the camomile and eat that. Camomile tea is used for humans as a relaxant. You can buy bags of dried camomile for horses. Wrong time of year to pick your own.
Later on in her recovery she wanted thistles of all things!!


----------



## kellyeaton (5 February 2009)

i would not rip the tea bag open but you could make him a cup of tea and put it over his feed it might work coz they do use camomile has a calmer but you my hav to use more than one tea bag tho!


----------

